# mod request



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

I was wondering if someone knew how to get the camera led to flash when i get a notification.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

First off. Wrong section. Secondly that would be cool but some how I doubt it. And it would probably kill battery life

Sent from my SCH-I585 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

I thought there is/was a app that can do that, even makes it flash when getting a phone call.

definitely wrong section though...


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

where else does a mod request for a Verizon galaxy s3 go. thought this was rootzwiki not xda.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Lightflow is your answer to what you want...

Sent from my galaxy nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

camera led not regular led and speaking of xda ...that is where I found the answer. without getting flamed for posting in the "wrong " section. its called flashblinkapk


----------



## belber095 (Oct 12, 2011)

bigmook said:


> where else does a mod request for a Verizon galaxy s3 go. thought this was rootzwiki not xda.


this section called "general" where you can post "general" requests. And just because this is rootz and not xda doesnt mean that the forums shouldn't be monitored and organized.

tapatalkin'


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

bigmook said:


> camera led not regular led and speaking of xda ...that is where I found the answer. without getting flamed for posting in the "wrong " section. its called flashblinkapk


Ok and im still telling you Lightflow...

That does that too










Sent from my galaxy nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

clearly is the wrong section.. dev= rom/kernel releases..... no questions .. soo unless youre posting a rom or a kernel, it doesnt belong there


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

yep got it thanks officer. forum rules differ. mod request go in development sections on other forums.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

thanks for the lightflow info I thought it was just for the other led


----------

